# dilute dyes using alcohol



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I am working on red oak finishing. Someone suggested isopropyl alcohol to dilute dyes (I use TransTint® Liquid Dyes). However, I search on woodcraft, there is not isopropyl alcohol, instead, I only found Denatured Alcohol. Can I use Denatured Alcohol instead of isopropyl alcohol ?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Joewoodworker at this site TRANSTINT suggests using denatured in some of his formulas.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I would use oil stain to dilute it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The transtint dye can be thinned with water or denatured alcohol. I prefer alcohol because it doesn't raise the grain and also it dries faster. The dye is better sprayed but a little tricky to apply. You just have to ignore the appearance of it and spray a even coat over the entire project. If you start looking at the color some spots will be light because they are drier and if you shoot some more stain on those spots will be too dark. Once applied I like to apply a similar oil stain over the top to give it some warmth. When the oil stain is dry I put a thin coat of sealer or finish over the stain and then start looking at the appearance. If there is any light spots some more dye stain can be applied.


----------

